# Stars



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very impressive, the camera-work is beautiful, wish I could do that! From Roberta not Matt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice find don, wish I had that kind of talent


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That was awesome Don, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Very impressive, the camera-work is beautiful, wish I could do that! From Roberta not Matt.


Me too Roberta, You're going to have to get your own name now. Robertauk..... mmm..IDK... maybe critterdocuk??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Me too Roberta, You're going to have to get your own name now. Robertauk..... mmm..IDK... maybe critterdocuk??


I have a few names to recommend!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure you do Matthew. Birthday Girl !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It may be her birthday today but normal service will carry on!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great vid Don !! Very beautiful. Hey Matt, tell Roberta I said Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I will Tom Thank you.

Before you say anything Don she gets treated like a goddess every day!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> It may be her birthday today but normal service will carry on!


Just begging for more cartoon knots ain't he.

Happy birthday Roberta!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes he is !

We know you wear the pants in the house Matt.................But we also know she tells you which ones to wear.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You two are full of it!

Thank you HR.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Anything I can do help, I'm your man Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll try to remember that!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Very neat video Don. Thanks for sharing.


----------

